# Is this vintage Oris genuine or fake?



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi~!
I have a question about my new watch.
I bought an Oris which was produced in the 1970s according to the seller's description.
The seller also said it is repainted.

View attachment 9224842
View attachment 9224850
View attachment 9224858
View attachment 9224874
View attachment 9224962


I found a same watch on ebay even though it has different hands.

Is it genuine?
Please give me any information!


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't know how to modify is thread.


----------



## Keith Hauser (Feb 6, 2014)

I would say it's a fake. The movement isn't branded and the case back isn't engraved as it should be. It should look like this








Sorry about the quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Was that dial done with a Sharpie?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

The case back gasket is also missing, so don't get it wet.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Not to mention that high end plastic movement holder


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If I were to guess I'd say that it's not the real thing.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me guess... the seller was from India, right?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Beat me to it....


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

that poor?


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

You mean old models also should be engraved like yours, right?


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks.
It stopped once already as I ran to catch a bus!


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

Im so sad


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

thank you for your opinion


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

I bought it from a domestic secondhand market.
But a same thing which I found on ebay is from India.
Vintage Oris Hand Winding 17J Swiss Made Movement Men&apos;s Old Used Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

Should I reply with quotes to answer specific people?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Philip Hikaru said:


> that poor?


India is notorious for being the biggest producer of fake/franken vintage watches, most of which get sold on eBay. Yours probably originated there.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Philip Hikaru said:


> Should I reply with quotes to answer specific people?


Yes.


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

BrentYYC said:


> Yes.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Philip Hikaru (Sep 1, 2016)

I got an answer from the Swiss company.

"Our watchmaker told me, that we produced such a model with this movement a long time ago.
But to be 100% sure if it is an original Oris watch, we have to take a look on the watch."

But I got a refund already.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Philip Hikaru said:


> I got an answer from the Swiss company.
> 
> "Our watchmaker told me, that we produced such a model with this movement a long time ago.
> But to be 100% sure if it is an original Oris watch, we have to take a look on the watch."
> ...


Glad you got a refund. Collecting vintage is certainly a mine field. My advice is do your research and arm yourself with as much information as possible before committing to a purchase. Even then, it's still possible to get burned and has happened to most of us. Good luck!


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

This forum has a wealth of information and it's quite easy to do some research here before you purchase any vintage watch. I'm pretty sure if you had done so you would have avoided the unnecessary waste of time on this 'watch'.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hi all. I stupidly bid on two seemingly fake or franken vintage oris on ebay (i hope i lost the bidding or able to refund if these two are fakes).
A mistake that i could've avoid if i done a little more research.

1. white dial on black leather strap Reloj Oris, Mov.Suizo manual,17 Rubíes.Espectacular! Funciona muy bien seminuevo | eBay















2. black dial on blue leather strap VINTAGE ORIS ANTIMAGNETIC 17 JEWELS MEN&apos;S WATCH (EXCELLENT CONDITION) SERVICED | eBay


----------

